# SRAM Apex or Campag Veloce??



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi guys, just curious of which groupo to go for, I hope all opinions aren't biased. 

So, wondering which is the best groupo out of the two? 

Which has better shifting and which brifters (brake/shifters) are better (function wise)??

Any feedback is appreciated.:thumbsup:

Thanks.

Kinetic.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

I have one bike with a Campagnolo Veloce Ultrashift. My other bike has SRAM Rival shifters and APEX rear derailleur and 11-32 APEX cassette. The Veloce shifts the front 50/34 and rear much better than the SRAM APEX (50/36 & 11-32). The Veloce brakes feel more powerful than the SRAM brakes.

The SRAM APEX works too just not as smoothly and quickly as Veloce. The compelling reasons to select SRAM APEX are the double tap shifting mechanism, and the ability to use wide gear ratio cassettes. If you really need the low gears, a compact 50/34 chainset/crank with 11-32 cassette will give you all the gear range you need. SRAM dealer support is very good when working through the local shop.

If I could get SRAM's double tap mechanism inside Campagnolo's Ultrashift shifters, I would be delighted. And from what I hear, the next version of SRAM RED shifters will look like Campagnolo.

You cannot go wrong with either choice. Test ride both and determine which has the best feel.


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Fun2none I will try both out, but I think I'm more set on the Campy groupo to be honest.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

There isn't a great difference in the gearing. Right now Campagnolo has a 12-29 cassette. New, for 2012 I think, will be a 12-30. Front is 53/39 or 50/34.

However, note that SRAM gearing has some BIG jumps:

11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 22, 25, 28, 32
12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21, 24, 32

Usually jumps are 3 teeth or less.


----------

